# Macbook Pro is stuck on grey apple loading screen. HELP?!



## chelseamariebby (Mar 29, 2011)

I was using my mac the other day and it randomly froze. So I restarted it and my mac has been stuck on the grey apple loading screen and will not go past that. I could really use some help!:sigh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried starting in safe mode? Hold down the shift key when you turn it on and keep it help until you see the safe mode title.


----------

